# New prepper in apartment. Winter storm



## Boose88 (Nov 5, 2018)

First post and excited to prep!

After reading the sticky it is most realistic that I could be barricaded in my apartment during a snowstorm and unable to leave for several days. I want to start with surviving that and not having to fight people at the grocery store for food and water. Assume 5 days stuck.

Some information to better help me. 
I live in a small apartment on the 3rd and highest floor.

The bedroom is in the back of the apartment and can stop an intruder from there down a long hallway with my pistol or rifle. I have 1000 rounds for each which should be more than enough if the apartment complex people want to start stealing.
Two people. My wife and I 
Furnace and gas fireplace to heat

Anything I should upgrade with weapons?
How much water for 2 ppl for 5 days. Have read a gallon a day per person. Would 10 do it?
Store bought food that doesn't expire in cans or is there a better option like MRE?
I am assuming electricity will fail so I was going to get a portable phone charger. Anything else electric I should worry about?
I need a first aid kit for sure. Special considerations for this situation?
Doubt I will need anything to heat. If the gas fails I have full winter clothing and several blankets in the apartment. 

TIA
Boose


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tell us a bit more about yourself in introductions. Some members are big on that. But welcome anyway. 

Ashotgun would be more practical in an apartment than a rifle. Think about wall penetration unless you really hate your neighbors. Along those lines glazer safety slugs for your pistol may be a good idea also.

T least a gallon of water per person per day. You will need more if you bath/flush the toilet/ do dishes if the water is not flowing. 

Get a tent. You will stay warmer if there is no heat. Small enclosed space of a tent will be warmer with two people in it as opposed to an open room. 

Do you have a balcony or patio for a hibachi to cook with?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

do you think people are going to start riot after a snow storm??? Where do you live Miami


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Welcome to PF

10 gals for 5 days is good for drinking for the two of you, but some for washing/cleaning and cooking would be a bonus. Might also think about water purification, like aquataps or a Sawyer mini filter, that you can clean water from your toilet tank or tub if you were to fill it in preparation.

At this point your only planning for 5 days or a few more, Canned is fine, MRE's would give you hot meals if you lost your cooking abilities, so would a small camp or backpacking stove.

When the power goes you may want light, a lantern, battery or fuel, flashlights, maybe a hand crank one, 9 hour candles, and an emergency radio so you can keep track of whats going on.

Staying inside no real special considerations to first aid, get a basic kit and you can add on to it, tourniquet, blood clotting agent, Israeli bandage. Keep your typical household medications stocked up, pain relievers, allergy meds, your favorite cold meds. Pepto.

With the proper gear you don't really need heat, and heating inside w/o grid power can be dangerous, biggest threat would be carbon monoxide, it seems I hear a story of some poverty family dying almost every year now from trying to heat w/o grid power. Cans of gel fuel are safe and will warm a small place, we used to use them in a fake fireplace, 2 cans would do a fair job of taking the chill off our small living room. Being warm or at least not freezing your butt off is a morale booster.


----------



## Boose88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Camel923 said:


> Tell us a bit more about yourself in introductions. Some members are big on that. But welcome anyway.
> 
> Ashotgun would be more practical in an apartment than a rifle. Think about wall penetration unless you really hate your neighbors. Along those lines glazer safety slugs for your pistol may be a good idea also.
> 
> ...


I do have a balcony but would not want to go out in a snowstorm.


----------



## Boose88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Welcome to PF
> 
> 10 gals for 5 days is good for drinking for the two of you, but some for washing/cleaning and cooking would be a bonus. Might also think about water purification, like aquataps or a Sawyer mini filter, that you can clean water from your toilet tank or tub if you were to fill it in preparation.
> 
> ...


Not there yet in thinking I would need the purification. Maybe at a later date. Would i just get bottled water? Or is there a better way.

Got the meds stocked up from a recent Costco trip so all set there. What about antibiotics if we get cut and cant leave? What would you recommend?

How would carbon monoxide be the biggest threat? Trying to light the gas and filling the room?

Does gel fuel have to be in a fireplace or just sitting on the floor ok? Never heard of those

Yes I will definitely want a light.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd be working on locking down that apartment building >>> especially if there's need to hold off snowstorm raiders .....


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I keep a few cases of bottled water on hand at all times, when I pull from my stock I replace it on the next trip to the grocery.

There's others here that know more about antibiotics then me, but short term, hydrogen peroxide, Neosporin, Iodine.

You see it on the news in winter, someone drags the wrong kind of kerosene heater in the house or a generator inside or the garage to run an electric heater and they never wake up from it.

It's the same stuff they use to keep the buffet dishes warm at the restaurant brunches, just in a qt. sized can. These will burn for 3-4 hrs. Just set them on something non flammable like the stove, inverted pot, the can gets hot enough to give you a good burn, but probably not enough to start a fire.









https://www.amazon.com/SunJel-Fume-free-Firespace-Canister-24-Pack/dp/B0002MQ9BA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1541390979&sr=8-2&keywords=gel+fuel+cans+for+fireplace&dpID=41XqPn-XrzL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Boose88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'd be working on locking down that apartment building >>> especially if there's need to hold off snowstorm raiders .....


So i honestly dont know but highly doubt someone is going to break in being as I'm where people are used to snowstorms and it's just 5 days so someone would have to completely unprepare to wanna take my stuff.

Just mentioned the firearms to show I had some sort of defense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my favorite winter pastimes in the South is to head to the local Walmarts and watch the idiots/locusts clean the shelves bare after the Weather Channel forecasts a bit of snow/sleet/ice. Good times...:vs_blush:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm curious, what is the most time any of you have been bound to your home and unable to travel due to a snowstorm?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

36 hours here in the mountains of PA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its a first step and ya gotta start somewhere, but hopefully you can evolve as a prepared person past a 5 day snowstorm.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm curious, what is the most time any of you have been bound to your home and unable to travel due to a snowstorm?


I was stuck in my third story apartment in Chicago for 2 days once. The trains and buses weren't running and my car was buried in snow and ice, not that I could get to the street as the plows weren't running either. Took me another day to dig my damn car out from under the snow. Think heavy wet snow fall and then the temp falls into the teens. My car was basically buried in a ice cube.

One of many reasons I live in Houston.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I'm curious, what is the most time any of you have been bound to your home and unable to travel due to a snowstorm?


3 days in east central IL out in the country. It was a while back and we were ok. Wife, myself, and 4 kids (3 dogs and a horse).

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't forget the bathroom.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> One of my favorite winter pastimes in the South is to head to the local Walmarts and watch the idiots/locusts clean the shelves bare after the Weather Channel forecasts a bit of snow/sleet/ice. Good times...:vs_blush:


We were out of power for a week after a snow/ice storm back in the 70's. Southeast Alabama.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Are you crazy? You think a winter storm is going ot get you people knocking your door down- realy? 

You need to focus on what is real . Loss of electricity which leads to lose of heat and no way to cook in an all electric apartment. So you can't go out or get far with roads closed by snow and ice. You need food easy to heat up or can be eaten cold if you have to . Canned stews, soups . 

Figure out an easy way to heat - small twig stove on patio, Charcoal grill, alcohal stove. Heat purhaps a kerosene stove but more likely just add layers of clothing . Don't try and heat the whole apartment rather pick a room and do that . Water - for several days not a problem. Power out weeks you got a problem but most likely by then the city woul dset up water bottle delivery. You could fill tub or water jugs prior to winter storm hitting . 

You may live in an unsafe area but most folks live in a area that as long as it is only days the crowd of desprite people doe snot happen. 

I have been thru a blizzard that shut everything down for a week if anything it brought folks together to check on one anther. Shovel out the fire hydrants in case the fire department needed them. Shovel out the worst of the drifts to get 4x4 in and out of the neighborhood. 

Winter storm make sur eyour car is ready if you got one. Think about where it is parked - back it in so the front wheels do a better job of getting you out. ice scrapper, tire chains , heavy blanket, snack bars, candle in a can , snow shovel in your apartment to shovel out the car. First day after heavy snow clean car and shovel it out. Roads closed do not drive but get car cleaned off. Easy to get snow off when it thaws freezes then you got thick ice you got to fight . Easy to brush snow off hard to fight ice. Real cold go start and run car in the heat of the day it might be 10 verses -10 but midday fire it up and get it warm / charge battery so it will start. Don't let it sit in extreme cold for week without starting. Think about a engine block heater if you live way up north above I 80.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Boose88 said:


> So i honestly dont know but highly doubt someone is going to break in being as I'm where people are used to snowstorms and it's just 5 days so someone would have to completely unprepare to wanna take my stuff.
> 
> Just mentioned the firearms to show I had some sort of defense.


I wasn't joking about locking down that apartment building - when the grid was down in Manhattan after Storm Sandy - most of the apartment building front doors were wide open - electromagnetic locks ....

if you need bracing & blocking materials, padlocks, chains, ect ect >>>> get them now - locking down your own individual apartment is only half measures - get to know your fellow building dwellers and establish a degree of communication ....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm curious, what is the most time any of you have been bound to your home and unable to travel due to a snowstorm?


Never. I had cross county ski's. Michigans LP usually doesn't get over a foot at a time, sometimes 18". Just put the SUV in low lock and I'm gone until I hit the driveway where the County plowed my drive shut.

Now some old guy in da UP, gets much more at a time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I was stuck in my third story apartment in Chicago for 2 days once. The trains and buses weren't running and my car was buried in snow and ice, not that I could get to the street as the plows weren't running either. Took me another day to dig my damn car out from under the snow. Think heavy wet snow fall and then the temp falls into the teens. My car was basically buried in a ice cube.
> 
> One of many reasons I live in Houston.


One of the many reasons I'm thinking of Maui . Buddy called last night and said the first mate was open on his boat like it's been the last 30ish years.

Says after the first year, I'll have enough $$$ to buy my own boat and charter since I'll know the spots. 
I'm getting old for that crap but I'm seaworthy.

He left for a vaca in Hawaii in 1979 and never came back. Told me to sell everything and do not get a storage unit. I grabbed his stuff from the storage unit and sold it.


----------



## Boose88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> I wasn't joking about locking down that apartment building - when the grid was down in Manhattan after Storm Sandy - most of the apartment building front doors were wide open - electromagnetic locks ....
> 
> if you need bracing & blocking materials, padlocks, chains, ect ect >>>> get them now - locking down your own individual apartment is only half measures - get to know your fellow building dwellers and establish a degree of communication ....


Where can I get more information on this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Using a charcoal grill inside can result in Carbon Monoxide poisoning. Please do not do that.

On second thought, if you are douchebag libtard and socialist/commie to boot, please use your charcoal grill inside.

Thanks!

Slip



RJAMES said:


> Are you crazy? You think a winter storm is going ot get you people knocking your door down- realy?
> 
> You need to focus on what is real . Loss of electricity which leads to lose of heat and no way to cook in an all electric apartment. So you can't go out or get far with roads closed by snow and ice. You need food easy to heat up or can be eaten cold if you have to . Canned stews, soups .
> 
> ...


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I would think a regular kitchen in America could survive 5 days. Out here we have been over a week without power in rural areas due to ice storms and wind taking out the lines, usually the snow alone isn't a bother and it is just the country folk without power, towns usually get it a bit quicker....but it can happen. Have plastic for the windows, hopefully your apartment is out of prevailing winds and your natural light sources are facing south. Blankets and candles go a long ways, as do carbon monoxide detectors. As far as intruders...I would hope not, your odds are probably more likely to have an intruder not during a winter storm. Put blankets along the bottom of doors to keep the cold from coming in, if cold air is going through your vents plug them too, but keep some air movement in there. If you absolutely feel the need to cook on a grill, I suggest your balcony. A couple of crank radios and charger units would be helpful as would some battery banks for phones. Limit screen time on your phone. Your biggest hurdle will more than likely be boredom. Have some board games ready. 

Good luck!


----------



## Boose88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with this? I know its expensive but it would be cheaper in the long run from buying new water bottles every 6 months

https://shop.brownells.com/emergenc...MImYq-zuW-3gIVw7jACh2pzwCiEAQYDCABEgKW9PD_BwE


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I was stuck in my third story apartment in Chicago for 2 days once. The trains and buses weren't running and my car was buried in snow and ice, not that I could get to the street as the plows weren't running either. Took me another day to dig my damn car out from under the snow. Think heavy wet snow fall and then the temp falls into the teens. My car was basically buried in a ice cube.
> 
> One of many reasons I live in Houston.


and Houston was under water for weeks & months >>>> your point????


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

$30 for a case of canned water or $4 for a case of bottled water.
Maybe if your were prepping for the apocalypse and going to bury a semi trailer full.
Plastic bottled water will last indefinitely, although I've read that after a few years it can develop a less than desirable taste but not harmful do to being in a plastic bottle.
That being said just drink it after a year or two and buy more.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> and Houston was under water for weeks & months >>>> your point????


Point is I wasn't freezing my freakin ass off while digging a car out of the snow. I was born and raised in Chicago so I can deal with the cold and snow but that don't mean I gotta like it.

Granted, when it's 105 degrees here and you can practically drink the air I have wished for a little mid August snow storm. :laugh:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

In addition to bottled water you need water for toilets so get a few 5 gallon water containers and a small water filter. Since most toilets use about 2 gallons per flush 10 gallons of "bulk water" would give you 5 flushes. "If it's yellow it's mellow, if its brown it goes down." The mini filter would allow you to use some of that water for drinking if required. I like the Katadyn and Berkey filters but there are a lot of good choices out there.

Get a USB battery charger. Either a large one like this https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerC...-Recharging/dp/B01JIWQPMW/ref=dp_ob_title_wld which can charge your phone about 5 times or get 2 smaller ones. Also get at least one battery powered LED lantern for general light and 2 flashlights. Best it all lighting uses the same size batteries, most people go with AA or D battery powered lights, then add a large pack of batteries.

For an apartment I'd suggest adding a little Sterno camp stove and 12 cans of Sterno https://www.bing.com/search?q=stern...f!M3dra*u*fddNz9ajWsnCEPn7MUUBN25AscI&PC=HCTS

Gas fire places produce little heat and the gas may go out. For heat I'd suggest a Big Buddy heater, it is safe for indoor use. https://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-F2...&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=big+buddy+heater&psc=1

You can either get a bunch of those 1 lb fuel canisters (like 36) or instead get the propane line with filter that allows you to use the 20 lb propane tanks like a grill uses along with 3 tanks. https://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-12...=1541511565&sr=1-15&keywords=big+buddy+heater


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome @Boose88 3rd and highest floor, you say? Is the roof sound? Find out how much snow your roof can safely handle and what the removal plan is.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Using a charcoal grill inside can result in Carbon Monoxide poisoning. Please do not do that.
> 
> On second thought, if you are douchebag libtard and socialist/commie to boot, please use your charcoal grill inside.
> 
> ...


Most apartments have a balcony. DUMB ASS.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> $30 for a case of canned water or $4 for a case of bottled water.
> Maybe if your were prepping for the apocalypse and going to bury a semi trailer full.
> Plastic bottled water will last indefinitely, although I've read that after a few years it can develop a less than desirable taste but not harmful do to being in a plastic bottle.
> That being said just drink it after a year or two and buy more.


Nestles's bottles my well water aka "Ice Mountain", I C no mountain around here


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Most apartments have a balcony. DUMB ASS.


Smartass, not dumbass. Get his title right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Most apartments have a balcony. DUMB ASS.


Excellent comeback Ms James! :vs_box:

I wonder how long it took you to click the POST QUICK REPLY button? :vs_OMG:

Your friend,

Mr Smart Ass! :vs_wave:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome.

Couple of Items that ought to be on your list of things to stock pile.

Flashlights (with batteries); lanterns (kerosene, lamp oil or battery powered) https://survivalmerchant.com/produc...MIgevKrdTC3gIVx0CGCh0mfAF8EAQYBCABEgKBKfD_BwE https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lot-of-4...MIwKeF19TC3gIVySSGCh1UUwtaEAQYDyABEgK9g_D_BwE ; cook stove (butane fueled) https://www.homedepot.com/p/Chard-B...Vy2SGCh01rQEAEAQYASABEgKczPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds and maybe a butane powered space heater https://www.amazon.com/Kovea-Portable-HardCase-Outdoor-Camping/dp/B01N4QXW1Z


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A gallon a day of H2O is a bare minimum. If you're talking about taking a dump twice per person per day you probably want to up the quantity of water per day as each flush takes right at a gallon. A more realistic quantity (in an apartment type setting) is 4 to 5 gallons per person per day.

And that assumes no dish washing and only a minimal amount of personal hygene (tooth brushing, and hand washing)


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent comeback Ms James! :vs_box:
> 
> I wonder how long it took you to click the POST QUICK REPLY button? :vs_OMG:
> 
> ...


We must all be related I'm called Horse's A$$ all the time :vs_smirk:


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Boose88 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this? I know its expensive but it would be cheaper in the long run from buying new water bottles every 6 months
> 
> https://shop.brownells.com/emergenc...MImYq-zuW-3gIVw7jACh2pzwCiEAQYDCABEgKW9PD_BwE


Why don't you get you some of those blue water cans? You'll need to change em out every so often but it would be a lot cheaper than bottled water. https://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Pro...TF8&qid=1541806522&sr=8-5&keywords=Water+Jugs


----------



## Boose88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Got some flashlights and water. Going to get nonperishable food this weekend. 

Decided to take the risk of assuming I went need to cook for 5 days as the nonperishable will be just fine. Not going to buy something to cook.

I highly doubt I'll need heat with blankets and being on the 3rd floor but I'll get some small gel heaters just in case.

I honestly think I'm covered. Water, light, food, emergency heat and a gun in case shtf. Thanks for the assist everyone


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> do you think people are going to start riot after a snow storm??? Where do you live Miami


If I remember correctly about 3 years ago Atlanta had a huge snow storm. People were not only rioting but outright snatched and grabbing what they could from available merchandise. Not only were trucks not able to bring in more food to resupply the stores, EBT cards were also not working and it was the beginning of the month.

Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepper Senpai (Nov 27, 2018)

Personally, I experience 2 weeks of no power due to an ice storm.
You will want candles or kerosene lamps for light (I prefer beeswax candles as they don't stink), if it gets cold enough most batteries that contain water (Alkaline and carbon zinc) will have trouble working. The cold will affect chemical reactions within the battery and cause less power output due to reduced ion mobility. 
I should mention that kerosene (and related lamp oil) can get thick in low temperatures, can be hard to light so try warming the reservoir with your hands.
But one of my favorite items is a Japanese stainless-steel hot water bottle. Can be a real-life saver if the temperature starts approaching -40, you can also reheat it right on your stove! (just take the cap off). 








Also, get to know your neighbors, if things get really bad you will have to work together. it doesn't hurt to get a head start.


----------



## Theo33 (Dec 13, 2018)

I keep a lot of rice and canned food for the short term and then just take it to work for lunch and replace stock. One of my favorite is road house chili but I also do beef stew etc. if your not thinking terms of years yet canned meals like that will be fine and there are lots of ways to heat but you can eat cold if necessary. 

For water witch is more important for the short term I am also limited on space so I used to stack gallons in the bottom of the hall closet and then in every untaken spot under the sink and cabinets. Also under the bed is a good spot we’re it’s out of sight. Get a good filter or life straw. 

just like me and I assume most people here once you start it becomes more than just a snow storm prep. So try to get things that can also be used in a more long term situation like crank flash light and radio instead of battery

It sounds like your on the right track just remember that knowledge is the most important thing and the more you know the more you can deal with in any bad situation long or short term.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Those 1 gallon jugs of water tend to leak after a few years. I'd get something sturdier to hold water. @Theo33


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Theo33 said:


> I keep a lot of rice and canned food for the short term and then just take it to work for lunch and replace stock. One of my favorite is road house chili but I also do beef stew etc. if your not thinking terms of years yet canned meals like that will be fine and there are lots of ways to heat but you can eat cold if necessary.
> 
> For water witch is more important for the short term I am also limited on space so I used to stack gallons in the bottom of the hall closet and then in every untaken spot under the sink and cabinets. Also under the bed is a good spot we're it's out of sight. Get a good filter or life straw.
> 
> ...


in regard to that water storage - buy a couple of the 5 gallon water jugs to start - use the same closet space and just place a plank across for a shelf >>>> add more water jugs as $$$$ allow ....


----------



## Theo33 (Dec 13, 2018)

I accidentally stole a few of the rectangular jugs that have the spout on them because I thought they were free with the water and I do recommend them if you can get them free or cheap. They stack easier and make it super easy to dispense the water. I would never pay what they cost for an empty jug though. You could also just get one and then fill it from other jugs.


----------

